# Launch Word 2010 from webpage



## mab1376 (Jun 13, 2011)

We're building an intranet page at my job and we locked down the PC completely so that you can goto anything except access this one intranet page that auto loads up.

Everything works except we need to launch Word from the page from the default install path.

The cleint is Windows 7 SP1 32-bit.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2011)

Could you not use the web-based Office suite?


----------



## Msap14 (Jun 26, 2011)

if your familiar with html...

<a href="c:\program files\microsoft games\chess\chess.exe">Link</a>

having a link directly to the file location on the hard drive will ask you if you want to run or save... as if you were downloading it, all you need to do is click run and it should start up, the location needs to be the same on each computer and all the users in to be informed of any messages that may pop up, like run vs save and any security warnings.

that is assuming, you are even using an html page.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it has to start with file:/// so it would be file:///c:\program files\microsoft games\chess\chess.exe

Most browsers forbid executing applications locally though so you'd have to tamper with security settings to make it work.


----------

